# Little Buddy's



## littleowl (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2013)

You are so right, Litteowl. Until the P-41 Mustang was able to escort the B-17, the bomber was a sitting duck. These fighters save a lot of lives.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## GDAD (Jul 29, 2013)

Thought you may enloy these...cheers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

:coolpics:


----------



## Reen (Jul 29, 2013)

Great photos everyone.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 30, 2013)

My dad was career Navy.  Wounded at Pearl Harbor.  Flew combat in the Aleutians and Solomons.  He piloted Hell Cats, Corsairs, Dauntless, PBY and others.


----------



## Archer (Jul 30, 2013)

Being restored at a museum just down the hill from us...I get down there every few months and am keeping a photographic record of it...one of the "big four"...Mustang, Spitfire, P40 and Corsair...
...this is all they had to start with, everything is being hand made...



https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kvgt91hgc6y656x/AlmYcEe


----------



## GDAD (Jul 30, 2013)

R I seen a hour long show on Fox, marvelous how they managed to save the plane without incurring anymore damage.
     Hope they show some more coverage. thanks for the photos..G


----------

